# COACH sale at Dillard's!



## Fataliya (Dec 14, 2008)

I went into Dillard's on Friday to get some MAC, and on the way out, stupidly, I walked by the Coach counter.

I ALMOST DIED!! ALL bags, 30% off. In one section was an even better sale. 25% off a certain bag, 30% off on top of that.

OMG, I'm still kicking myself for not ordering something....


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 14, 2008)

but you should also be proud of yourself... think of how much money you saved


----------



## ticki (Dec 14, 2008)

how long is the sale going on for?


----------



## Karren (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww I wish we had Dillards here....


----------

